# powertech prop for yami 25hp and 14ft johnsen skiff.



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

whitesnooky, I recently bought a PowerTech  SRA 3 blade 11" pitch for my 25 Yamaha. I'd be willing to let you try it out if you ever get over to the Edgewater/NewSmyrna area.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

White, Call PT and speak to one of their prop guys. Tell them about your boat and what you want to accomplish and they will nail it. They are very very good at what they do.

They were right on for me and forum member Cturner. I run a 40HP tohatsu 4 blade and he runs a 25 yami 3 blade.


----------

